# Kindbuds Outdoor Grow 07



## Kindbud (Mar 12, 2007)

Well its that time again to make a new journal 
the grow is going to be a custom bread plant by 
me and my bro its a mix of norther nights, kush, 
and some sticky bud i had a while backits going to
be some weird mutt plant lol well hear are some pic 
of the sprouts!! Peace out ill try to update the journal 
atleast once a week peace


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 12, 2007)

The pics


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 12, 2007)

Any comments the last to pic are the stream 
im growing next to the rest are the sprouts


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 12, 2007)

I had a plant next to a steam it was my best grow ever, i think the natural water realy helps the soil. i'll be watching with intrest. peace!
:48:


----------



## the_riz (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey good luck man, i dont know much about guerilla growing but i know that nothing beats the great outdoors for natural nutrient and water!...


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 12, 2007)

Very cool.  If only I could hike like when I was younger. 

What month do you expect to harvest?

Here's to all females my freind.:heart: 

Eman:ccc:


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 12, 2007)

Guerilla growing no never its off my property but only 250 yard walk to my plants from my house and yes i love growing next to my stream would never do nothing different last year I had 4 females harvest at that creek 2 wear like 6 1/2 feet tall and 2 wear smaller and bushy and 16 at my local lake but alot of them had seeds some male some wear i guess wasnt mine tho knew wear everyone was GPS yup yup someone else had to be growing their to or something well this plant is going to be pretty nice i mean NL+K was sweet cant wait to see what NL+K+?=??????? yup yup only time will tell what sould i bread with it now I got some really good stuff i got to day from my good buddy who grows it he tells me all this sick stuff about stuff he breeds and man the stuff is so good but he wont let me come check out his grow he is kinda parinod and he wont even let me come to his house he always comes and chills at my place I hope he shows me it one day well who eles is in on the 16oz plastic cup im in growing outside tho ill be the last one finshed oh well yeah and ill have pic of the 16oz cup grow up in this thread tomarrow peace


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 27, 2007)

A little update for you all my plants are growing
fine hear are some pics their are 3 of them right 
now


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 27, 2007)

lookin good man lookin good


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah im thinking about startin some more plants today of this stuff 
i got from my buddy the other day well ill try to keep it more up to date 
like every week or so and thanks for the comments peace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey kindbud those girls (hopefully) look great man look like they are in a great area good luck with them. be back soon to check up on them lol peace


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 27, 2007)

lol yeah they are growing faster then wear i had my plants last year 
i think they like being closer to the creek i was thinking about planting 
some on the creek bed ill get a pic tommarow to show you what i mean 
but i think the would get washes away next heavey rain we get look at 
my first pics i posted and the very last pic next to the big tree is wear im 
thinking about puting the ones im germinating now


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 27, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> lol yeah they are growing faster then wear i had my plants last year
> i think they like being closer to the creek i was thinking about planting
> some on the creek bed ill get a pic tommarow to show you what i mean
> but i think the would get washes away next heavey rain we get look at
> ...


you talking about the big tree on the right bottom? looks like it would be a good spot. you could put some rock around the area so it will help prevent it from washing away. i will check tomorrow for those pics . peace


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah thats the one after i get off of work tommarow ill go mix up some soil and do that rock thing that was a good idea man yeah but that creek gets really high sometimes hear i edited that pic check it out here it is it shows wear they will be at RED= Rocks to make the barrier    BLUE=wear the plants will be (2 of them) 
BROWN= the dirt i will replace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 27, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> yeah thats the one after i get off of work tommarow ill go mix up some soil and do that rock thing that was a good idea man yeah but that creek gets really high sometimes hear i edited that pic check it out here it is it shows wear they will be at RED= Rocks to make the barrier BLUE=wear the plants will be (2 of them)
> BROWN= the dirt i will replace


does the water get up higher than that tree? maybe move it back a little as long as it dont flood much it would be like flushing ur plants right lol. one good thing wont have to water them much there lol. i think they might grow great there. cant wait to what the out come of them will be.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 27, 2007)

sometimes not alot tho probly maybe only like once a year im going
to use alot of rocks and tree branches i think they will befine hay i all
ready have three plants and a few more going in another spot up stream 
a little ill get pic and show you wear and ill put up pic of the barrier peace


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2007)

Got some more pics of wear the rest of my plants are going to be and im only growing 4 more plants so i only need to of these places which ones do you think are the best? i got a pic of the seeds i started germinating yesterday to well check out the pics and tell me which ones look the best i think the 2nd and 3rd pics are going to be the places i plant the 4 ones the RED X are wear they are going to be peace out ill update on the big plants friday and give a update on my sprouts if they are up by friday if not then monday then ill get some pics of them for yall peace out guys im going to smoke a bowl


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey kind bud. i kinda lke the look of the 2nd photograph, ... purely because it looks nice and sunny. Wouldn't mind being there myself now


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 28, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> Got some more pics of wear the rest of my plants are going to be and im only growing 4 more plants so i only need to of these places which ones do you think are the best? i got a pic of the seeds i started germinating yesterday to well check out the pics and tell me which ones look the best i think the 2nd and 3rd pics are going to be the places i plant the 4 ones the RED X are wear they are going to be peace out ill update on the big plants friday and give a update on my sprouts if they are up by friday if not then monday then ill get some pics of them for yall peace out guys im going to smoke a bowl


hey bro hows it going? well i would say that the second and third look great. BUt i think u should do all three spots lol all those seeds u have there and ur only doing four more hows the other plants doing? hey u know once they get going real nice that i could camp up there and harvest them for u lol.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 29, 2007)

Hike hahaha nope all i have to walk from my back door is about 250-500 yards to my plants and the big ones are doing fine and im acualty going to put plants in all the other spots ill try to get some more pics tommarow


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2007)

hears a little update the plants are getting bigger and bigger i have 5 sprouts ill get pic when they get big well hears a few pic of the big ones hope their girls!!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2007)

comments????


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 3, 2007)

:joint: Good luck with your grow!!!!!


Stunzeed..


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks man ill be putting up more pic tommarrow of the babys 
that came up on monday their are 12345 babys and 3 bigger ones


----------



## Brouli (Apr 3, 2007)

I will be WATCHING YOU 


hay man how you doing 
good luck man lokk very interesting Good luck again mate


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2007)

hahahhahaha watch me then lol ill get some more pic for yall to check out tommarow i got a big problem tho and i dont know what to do about it its been hot i mean 60's to 80's for the past 2 weeks or so and before that 50's to high 60's but this weekend its suppost to get down to the high twentys at night and then on monday the temps are going to go back up 
to lows in the 50's and the highs in the high 70's think my plants will be ok the big ones are to big to put 2 or 3 litter bottles over them any ideas or do you think they will shake off the cold peace out i hope they will be fine im going to start to update more often to keep you all updated i mean like ever 3 days or so peace out


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 3, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> hahahhahaha watch me then lol ill get some more pic for yall to check out tommarow i got a big problem tho and i dont know what to do about it its been hot i mean 60's to 80's for the past 2 weeks or so and before that 50's to high 60's but this weekend its suppost to get down to the high twentys at night and then on monday the temps are going to go back up
> to lows in the 50's and the highs in the high 70's think my plants will be ok the big ones are to big to put 2 or 3 litter bottles over them any ideas or do you think they will shake off the cold peace out i hope they will be fine im going to start to update more often to keep you all updated i mean like ever 3 days or so peace out


hey kindbud everything looks like its going great man im lucky i dont have anything out side right now its cold and rainy here  and is suposed to snow tomorrow night wich sux have a great night bro and sweet plants grow on lol peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah lol in my state in the mountains is supost to get some snow possably i think the plants will be fine atleast the big ones lol knock on wood ill update the grow tommarow with pic of the sproutlings peace out im out for the night


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 3, 2007)

put a bag ovcer them if it does snow


----------



## SuperNoob (Apr 3, 2007)

wow looking good, i can't wait to see the results


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2007)

no their is no way its going to snow it better not it said on the news only in the mountains and high elevations their was a chance of snow i leave in the carolinas so yeah i think that one snow we had this year was the only one but if it dose snow ill remember that ill probly put somethin beter over them if it snows tho like a small trash can or like a 5 gallon bucket but i doubt it will snow well peace out


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2007)

SuperNoob said:
			
		

> wow looking good, i can't wait to see the results


 
yeah me too lol got a long way to go tho


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 3, 2007)

It looks just lovely..a lil yellow @ the top though..is it just me, or do outdoor plants sorta hang/droop down mroe than indoors?


----------



## SuperNoob (Apr 3, 2007)

> It looks just lovely..a lil yellow @ the top though..is it just me, or do outdoor plants sorta hang/droop down mroe than indoors?


could it be because it was in a dome? drooping i mean


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2007)

their is only one that is a little yellow they wear all in domes when they wear little but i took them off they really arn drooping its cuz i had just watered them and the leaves had water on them thats why i think they look like they wear drooping well ill put more pic of the big ones and the sprouts tommarow peace


----------



## Brouli (Apr 4, 2007)

make a carton box with clear top[ (bottom ) and put over them in cold days  iv hear that make a few degree diference . its worth of try my brother saw being done before .


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2007)

carton box pic like a 2 litter bottle but bigger?? im just going to lwet them ride it out i have faith in them and they will make it!!! i love my plants man i spent like 2 hours sitting them plsying my gutar to them i think they like it lol


----------



## Brouli (Apr 5, 2007)

hahahah      you so romatic 


all my plants get is fan noise 

Good luck my brother i hope everything will work for you 


PS   i meant box like the one you ship stuff in .


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

Lookin Good Kindbuddd Keep It Up Brotha. Check Out My Grow Man Tell Me What You Think


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Ah, you're starting early!  Good to see it man.  Have fun with the babies.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 7, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> hahahah you so romatic
> 
> 
> all my plants get is fan noise
> ...


 
oh ok yeah i thought about that im just going to let them grow their make it and yeah i like playin my gutar to my plants lol fan noise but a radio in their lol i would but hey whatever


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 7, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Ah, you're starting early! Good to see it man. Have fun with the babies.


 
yeah started like 4 weeks ago ill be geting more pic monday peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

Whats been up guys my plants are all grow great except for my biggest one which dose not look so good it is pics 8,9 and 10 hear are some pic of the big ones


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

Hear are some pic of the 5 newest babyts which sprouted a few days ago the white spots are wear their was water on the leaves cuz it rained last night


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

Hear are two pics of plants that a planted at the beach but moved them back to my house they have really tight nodes like one of the is like 2 inches and already has 3 nodes think it was cuz of the climate it was in or something


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

Any comments guys?? i put up new pic today!!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe an animal urinated on it!!! Ha.  Seriously, I have no idea.  If it starts happening with other leaves start to worry.  Looks great other than that man.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

stoney said it was the cold temps that we got last weekend im going to snip off the screveled up leave i had in my hand this one pic below


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2007)

A little update for anyone watchin my grow Im staring about 15 plants of this bud i got today and this stuff i had last week im going to germinate them tonight and get the soil ready for them tommarrow and ill get pics of the babys and the ones from the beach and the bigger ones and the one that i had to snip the leaf off she looks a little beter look for the update and pics sometime tommarow peace


----------



## the_riz (Apr 13, 2007)

*    Lookin good kindbud, other than that screwed leaf lol, sure it will be fine!, just out of interest how can you grow plants at a beach?! *


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 13, 2007)

riz... he's growing the plants on the beach of a creak... like on the bank not on a beach where the ocean is... he stated that back in the beginning... haha ... kindbud... your plants are doing great... your yield is gonna be huge if you do yeild... started them girls early so they get longer veg time? they are gonna be huge.. can't wait to see them in august well i'll keep an eye and see whats up... peace


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 13, 2007)

Ah, nice.  More plants is always a fun thing.  Especially outside where the light and room is nothing hard to come by!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2007)

emptypackofcigs said:
			
		

> riz... he's growing the plants on the beach of a creak... like on the bank not on a beach where the ocean is... he stated that back in the beginning... haha ... kindbud... your plants are doing great... your yield is gonna be huge if you do yeild... started them girls early so they get longer veg time? they are gonna be huge.. can't wait to see them in august well i'll keep an eye and see whats up... peace


 
No im growing my plants on a bank of a stream about 5 to 6 feet away from the stream (fresh water) but i got 5 plants at the beach and i took 2 home from the beach cuz they have really thight nodes but yeah i like to put them out early so they get nice and big before harvest time me to well im postin some more pic in a min check them out peace




			
				the_riz said:
			
		

> * Lookin good kindbud, other than that screwed leaf lol, sure it will be fine!, just out of interest how can you grow plants at a beach?! *


 
LOL yeah i snipped it off tho and it looks alittle better and you can grow plants at the beach i got 3 their i only check on them on the weekends that i go their their are 3 i think and all y ou have to do is mix some dirt 
in with the sandi wouldnt grow right on the beach jsut by the dunes and wild vegation welll check out the pic 




			
				DLtoker said:
			
		

> Ah, nice. More plants is always a fun thing. Especially outside where the light and room is nothing hard to come by!


 
yeah lots of plants lol i already have 10 whats 10 more lol yeah got lots of space over 42 acers around me that i can use then a lake a 10 min walk threw the woods !


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2007)

well hears a little update their growing fine againhear are some pic of the big ones and the seeds that are germin


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2007)

Hear are some pics of the sprouts they are growing great except for one weird looking one


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2007)

hear are some pics of the two that i brought home from the beach


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 13, 2007)

How much of your own soil do you use for each plant?  I guess what I'm asking is how did you prepare the soil.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> How much of your own soil do you use for each plant? I guess what I'm asking is how did you prepare the soil.


I use my own compost part poting soil part wood rot/nice rich black dirt found under old roting longs and part nute supplement and part perlite sometimes i usally prepared it in the winter to give the compost and wood rot more time to rot i mix it all in a wheel barrow and then dig holes etc


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2007)

read this it will tell you all about how to make rich compost/soil was found on http://www.compostguide.com/ 

Why Make Compost?
Compost is one of nature's best mulches and soil amendments, and you can use it instead of commercial fertilizers. Best of all, compost is cheap. You can make it without spending a cent. Using compost improves soil structure, texture, and aeration and increases the soil's water-holding capacity. Compost loosens clay soils and helps sandy soils retain water. Adding compost improves soil fertility and stimulates healthy root development in plants. The organic matter provided in compost provides food for microorganisms, which keeps the soil in a healthy, balanced condition. Nitrogen, potassium, and phosphorus will be produced naturally by the feeding of microorganisms, so few if any soil amendments will need to be added.

Most gardeners have long understood the value of this rich, dark, earthy material in improving the soil and creating a healthful environment for plants. Understanding how to make and use compost is in the public interest, as the problem of waste disposal climbs toward a crisis level. Landfills are brimming, and new sites are not likely to be easily found. For this reason there is an interest in conserving existing landfill space and in developing alternative methods of dealing with waste. Don't throw away materials when you can use them to improve your lawn and garden! Start composting instead.

Our hands our being forced to deal creatively with our own yard waste, as one by one, cities are refusing to haul off our leaves and grass clippings. About one third of the space in landfills is taken up with organic waste from our yards and kitchens, just the type of material that can be used in compost. With a small investment in time, you can contribute to the solution to a community problem, while at the same time enriching the soil and improving the health of the plants on your property.

Want the super quick version of how to make compost? Visit our Composting Tips page.

The Compost Decomposition Process
Compost is the end product of a complex feeding pattern involving hundreds of different organisms, including bacteria, fungi, worms, and insects. What remains after these organisms break down organic materials is the rich, earthy substance your garden will love. Composting replicates nature's natural system of breaking down materials on the forest floor. In every forest, grassland, jungle, and garden, plants die, fall to the ground, and decay. They are slowly dismantled by the small organisms living in the soil. Eventually these plant parts disappear into the brown crumbly forest floor. This humus keeps the soil light and fluffy.

Humus is our goal when we start composting. By providing the right environment for the organisms in the compost pile, it is possible to produce excellent compost. We usually want to organize and hasten Mother Nature's process. By knowing the optimum conditions of heat, moisture, air, and materials, we can speed up the composting process. Besides producing more good soil faster, making the compost faster creates heat which will destroy plant diseases and weed seeds in the pile.

Compost Materials
Almost any organic material is suitable for a compost pile. The pile needs a proper ratio of carbon-rich materials, or "browns," and nitrogen-rich materials, or "greens." Among the brown materials are dried leaves, straw, and wood chips. Nitrogen materials are fresh or green, such as grass clippings and kitchen scraps.

Mixing certain types of materials or changing the proportions can make a difference in the rate of decomposition. Achieving the best mix is more an art gained through experience than an exact science. The ideal ratio approaches 25 parts browns to 1 part greens. Judge the amounts roughly equal by weight. Too much carbon will cause the pile to break down too slowly, while too much nitrogen can cause odor. The carbon provides energy for the microbes, and the nitrogen provides protein.

Leaves represent a large percentage of total yard waste. If you can grind them in a gas or electric chipper shredder or mow over them, they will reduce in size making them easier to store until you can use them in the pile, and they will decompose faster - an issue with larger leaves. They are loaded with minerals brought up from the tree roots and are a natural source of carbon. A few leaf species such as live oak, southern magnolia, and holly trees are too tough and leathery for easy composting. Avoid all parts of the black walnut tree as they contain a plant poison that survives composting. Eucalyptus leaves can be toxic to other plants. And avoid using poison oak, poison ivy, and sumac.

To continue reading to to that web site


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 17, 2007)

hey guys i just found my cf card so ill get some pic this afternoon around 4:30


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 17, 2007)

hears a update on the bigg ones pic #2,3,4,5 are the biggest one which is showing some signs of a female i got my fingers crossed lol #1 is another one and #6,7 are another big one ill update them spouts and the big ones and the ones from the transplants from the beach and the new sprouts planted monday if they pop up on by 4-20 peace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 17, 2007)

glad to see that the ladies are doing good looks like they are loving it out there peace:bolt:


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 17, 2007)

yup yup getting bigger and bigger and ill get them updates on 4-20-07 if im not to stoned lol


----------



## turtledro (Apr 17, 2007)

hey man whats the deal with the bottles?

Im going to have to start my plants outside and i really dont want to have to worry about transfering. What do i do just put a bottle over the sprout and spray water up in there?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 17, 2007)

the bottles are to protect the sprouts when their little and no you dont have to use the 2 litter bottles i wouldnt use the bottle for gurrila growing!


----------



## turtledro (Apr 17, 2007)

Alright thanks. You think ill be alright just tossing em in a hole filled one half with natural soil and one half with potting soil?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah thats what i do mix the natural soil and then mix some good soil into it sometimes


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 18, 2007)

ok so im startin my gurrila grow on friday and ill post some pic of the spots


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 18, 2007)

how many u gonna grow bro??? cant wait for this


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 19, 2007)

oh i have 10 ilready growin and i planted like 10-15 on monday lol im going to have a bunch lol im probly not growing anymore by my house this year to the lake we go lol


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 24, 2007)

well guys ill be updatin the grow this afternoon ill take pics af all the plant peace out and check for the update this afternoon around about 6


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 24, 2007)

Hears the update guys check them out their getting pretty big and so are the sprouts ill take some pics of the sprouts and some more of the big ones on friday oh yeah look at the first one and tell me what you thin is wrong with it


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 24, 2007)

Hears Brittanythe biggest on that looks kinda sick


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 24, 2007)

Hears Kayla The second biggest looking nice and green gettin bigger and bigger


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 24, 2007)

Hears Lizzy The thrid biggest the rest are still sprouts gettin their 3 leaved leafs


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 24, 2007)

haahhahaaha i like nameing my plants lol im startin like 10 more tommarow and yeah what do yall think about the big ones?


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 24, 2007)

what is your feeding regimen for that big one?  Any different than the others?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 25, 2007)

no ifeed them all about the same i think its over ferted tho cuz my bro came over and looked at it when i was gone thrusday friday saturday and sunday night last week so i think he over ferted it i flushed the soil out


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 25, 2007)

Over fert was my diagnosis too.  You have a heck of a lot more experience than I do so, I am probably preaching to the choir but remember, less is more.  Looking great man.


----------



## flipmode (Apr 25, 2007)

hi great grow man i was thinkin of outdoors this summer too for ones i cant fit in my room how what did u  use how many times did u water it everyday every couple of days .are u flowering urs because i think u may be able to flower it by just b y putting a cardboard box over it for 12 hours .not sure i know i have some in veg in my grow room i got a personal refrigerater i turned off put my neville and hawiann in after 12 hours of light got a spare echo pump i put in there close it up the plants are doin fine without the air at night as long as my pumps on


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2007)

cool deal yeah im just going to let them naturly flower their going to get alot bigger and dl yes i do belive its over ferted to but it was dry fret from what my bro said so i dont know what to do i flushed is 2 days ago and im going to go check on them right now peace ill have an update later on today


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 27, 2007)

hey KB the ladies are looking great bro. they sure love where u planted them  hows it going brother? well will see u around bro peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2007)

Hahahahaha its going great aside of geting busted yesterday but hey oh well its just bull **** im going to get a good lawer and get out of it hopefully well yeah the plants are going great the big ones are good look and the babys are geting biger their on their 3 node ill get pics + i got a few sproutlings around that are looking good and yeah they love the soil and the nutes from the water thats what i think it is well i get some pics this afternoon


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2007)

Massive Update comin its going to be a update of all my plands the big ones an all i think theirs like about 25 pics comin as soon as i can get the pics up


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

ilight hears some pics of the biggest one Brittany lol


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

hears some pics of Kayla


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

Hears some pics of the weird looking one lizzy


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

Hears The two that i brought back from the beach


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

Hear are 5 small ones i planted a while back and one of the 3 sprouts i have


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh yeah them pics are a few days old I think I tool them last friday


----------



## 85cannabliss (Apr 30, 2007)

sweet grow bud, didnt even see this thread and i used the bottles to cover them too. (great minds and all). i had an early sart too, not as early as you mind, but im not far behind. 

keepin an eye on this 1 mate good luck 85CANNABLISS


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

you too man ill be watchin your grow looks good so far oh yeah and i cant wait till they start showing their sign their not yet  lol come on girls!!! Give it up lol


----------



## 85cannabliss (Apr 30, 2007)

will you see signs of sex soon? i dont no, i just thought it was when the nights drew shorter that triggered them to flower. but youve got the experience over me so i suppose u no better?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah it like that sometimes but sometimes they show sign sooners sometimes has to do with the height sometimes then others its all about the sun etc well yeah im just hopin they are girls


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

I need yall opinons on something do yall think a should let them grow as tall as they want or should i do lst ortop them ???


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm all about short plants... But I'm paranoid... hehe.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 30, 2007)

DLtoker this week i will do what i told you 


man  dont top them  leave them as they are nothing its better  than all natural grow (yeild will be thesame any way)


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah and i ant worryied about them being found eather im just going to let them grow and not top any of them well maybe a few havent mad up my mind yet


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 1, 2007)

just top some, and let the others grow into monsters. i like the sound of it, thats what im doing anyway.

but your babies are look in sweet KB, makin me itch for for next month to see the size of them then. cant wait.

85CANNABLISS


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2007)

yeah thats what im doin 85 i got the two ones from the beach im going to top and thats all and yeah just wait till sept-aug


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (May 1, 2007)

looking good!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2007)

yup yup their getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

Hears a little update of 2 of the plants and i planted a bunch off seeds like an hour ago didnt bother to germanate them just stuck them in the natural ground we will se how this plan works out and i stuck them real close together about 100 yards away from the rest of my plants so yeah hears some pics of the big plants oh yeah and my gutar im workin on the Marijuana Passion one


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

Hears a few pics of the gutar KB its the brown acostic on next to the green one took some close ups of the kb im going to start on the back later on oh yeah and it looks kinda weird cuz the pics wear to big and i had to make them smaller thats why it looks like that


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

Hears some pics of brittany and all of hear secondary growth


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

Hears some pics of Kayla


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

I think im getting a little carryied away planting all of them seeds lol hope they all dont pop up lol i will have like 100 plants then lol hope some of them dont pop up lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

Any comment guys???


----------



## lilbudd (May 2, 2007)

ur plants look reallly nice KB, also ur guitar is really nice too!


----------



## DLtoker (May 2, 2007)

Growing fast and looking healthy.  Keep it up!


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

lilbudd said:
			
		

> ur plants look reallly nice KB, also ur guitar is really nice too!


 
yeah their lookin really good lately and yeah that gutar is worth 150 bucks but i traded like a quarter for it so yeah i did the KB myself and im going to start working on the back later on in the summer.


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Growing fast and looking healthy. Keep it up!


yeah i will keep it up and they are growing really fast and they all look healthy to cant wait till havest time lol ill get some more pics on friday


----------



## turtledro (May 3, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> no their is no way its going to snow it better not it said on the news only in the mountains and high elevations their was a chance of snow i leave in the carolinas so yeah i think that one snow we had this year was the only one but if it dose snow ill remember that ill probly put somethin beter over them if it snows tho like a small trash can or like a 5 gallon bucket but i doubt it will snow well peace out



Lol that one snow was a piece of **** too man, what happend? it never snows anymore. are you in the piedmont?


----------



## Kindbud (May 4, 2007)

yeah im in the piedmont region and it didnt snow just got real cold down to like the mid 20's all of the plants wear fine sept for the biggest one who had some minor freeze damage but shes fine now


----------



## Burner420 (May 4, 2007)

looking great bro good work so far !!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 4, 2007)

yeah they are lookin real good but we have a death one of the spouts has been steped on by something likly a deer or somethin no worrys tho got a bunch more sprout about 9 or 10 + the ones i planted a few days ago which havent poped up yet hopefully they will soon if i dont go down to the beach this weekend ill get an update on them


----------



## tango420 (May 7, 2007)

kayla is looking very nice kindbud. how long is the growing season where your at?


----------



## Kindbud (May 7, 2007)

i usualy start as early as i can and their usually done by september-october


----------



## the_riz (May 7, 2007)

*Man Kayla is looking lovely i gotta say, flourishing, glad they survived the cold spot, we had one outside for a week for various reasons, damaged as hell lol.. gonna take a few weeks to recover i think. nice to see yours are lookin so fresh! lol   *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 7, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 8, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> *Man Kayla is looking lovely i gotta say, flourishing, glad they survived the cold spot, we had one outside for a week for various reasons, damaged as hell lol.. gonna take a few weeks to recover i think. nice to see yours are lookin so fresh! lol *


 
yeah Kayla's the looks the best but brittany the biggest shes about waist high and kaylas about knee high ill get some more pics this afternoon and yeah all the seeds i planted havent sprouted yet


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

Hears a bunch of pics of Brittany i tryed to take a pic of me beside it but yeah kinda hard all by youself well you can kinda se that shes waist high well hear are some pics


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

Hears some Pics of Lovely Kayla


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

Hears Lizzy shes weird i keep feedin her but some of her still stays that same light green color i think that its just the way shes suppost to look Idk


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

Hears the 2 from the beach that i took home their startin to grow really fast!  and they do not have names any idears guys i will name them after members of MP if they request it  well hears some pics the first pic is the smaller one and the 3rd and 4th pics are the bigger one


----------



## Burner420 (May 9, 2007)

lookin nice bro keep it up !!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

Hears some pics of all the sprouts i have ill wait for them to get bigger to give them names! the first and second pics are a pic of the biggest and nices sprout!! then the rest follows.....


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

Burner420 said:
			
		

> lookin nice bro keep it up !!!!!


yeah man i will i just updated it some more with all the sprouts i have growin right now i can wait till august and october lol i started savin up glass jars yesterday i already have 3 lol im going to need alot more lol


----------



## Burner420 (May 9, 2007)

awsome i just got mine goin saterday ill start  journal in a week or so cant wait my self !!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

LOL yeah im expecting over 2 pounds from all of them cant wait!!


----------



## BSki8950 (May 9, 2007)

2 pounds? how many plants are there ?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 9, 2007)

I think you could probably expect more than 2 lbs with that many outdoor plants. Figure each one is going to grow to a 5-7+ foot monster. Looking really good KB.


----------



## the_riz (May 9, 2007)

*kindbud man these are lookin great, your one with like, light green leaves looks really underfed lol.. and thats weird considering you keep feeding it!.. man our clone looked like that when we got it inside.. had a bunch more retard leaves aswel lol..

cant wait till later this year when we start seeing some flowering goin on  *


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

yeah their are atleast 12 plants i think lol and yeah i was just sayin over 2 pounds cuz just averaging 3 oz per plant which would be 2.5 pounds but yeah i think each plant will produce over 3 im just say thats least amount lol yeah most of them will be 5 to 7 feet tall sept for brittany i have a hunch that shes going to be the biggest dont know why lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> *kindbud man these are lookin great, your one with like, light green leaves looks really underfed lol.. and thats weird considering you keep feeding it!.. man our clone looked like that when we got it inside.. had a bunch more retard leaves aswel lol..*
> 
> *cant wait till later this year when we start seeing some flowering goin on  *


 
lol yeah i cant wait to and i cant wait to see what kind of bud lizzy puts out i think shes just a hog tho lol im going to feed her again tommarow but hey shes growin fine no reason to be concerned yet lol knock on wood lol


----------



## herbman (May 9, 2007)

i hate to say it but you should top it if thier are people that go there. You'll have more bud sites and they are stretching for light too but that what the minus of outdoor is but still an excellent grow man keep it up


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

herbman said:
			
		

> i hate to say it but you should top it if thier are people that go there. You'll have more bud sites and they are stretching for light too but that what the minus of outdoor is but still an excellent grow man keep it up


 
nah their not that stretchy and yeah this years grow is looking good and what are you talking about you should top it if their are people that go their?? i live down a very long dirt road and i very very very very VERY rarely see people back by my creek or anywear around my plants so their fine just remember ive been growin in this general same area for 3 to 4 years and never had a plant ripped stolein or even found!!


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 9, 2007)

sweet babies man, brittany will be head height in no time my friend


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

yeah in a nother month she will be!!


----------



## Mutt (May 9, 2007)

Lookin great man, keep up the good work.


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

I will man are you going to grow this year mutt???


----------



## BSki8950 (May 9, 2007)

i am going to be watchin with great interest ... im pumped


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

yup yup ill probly update it again on friday!


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

Really nice grow man, i can't wait to see them flower! what are you feeding lizzy with?


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

yeah me to flowering is my favorite part lol i think its everyones favorite part right??? lol im feedin her some stuff i got from one of my dads buddys he works landscaping he went to collage and majored in like hortculure he can tell you anything about plants and what is wrong with them etc and the fert is really strong i think its like 34-16-14 or something like that it has the high nitrogen thats what my plants need right now i checked on lizzy today shes startin to look nicer and the light green is fading away and starting to turn dark green again its like the new grow is light green then it turns dark green i dont know whats up with her lol


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

lol, hmm. Well my fertalizer mix that i use down here is 10-10 with lime and black kow.

I just till up an area, spread out some 10-10, some lime, some black kow and till it in again to mix it up nicely then i plant in my plants, it feeds them for a while then i'll start to pick up with a watering mix i pick up from the local plant nursery.

what state do you grow in also? if you don't mind.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

nah man i dont mind lol i live in the Nc and yeah whats 10-10??? you mean 
10-10-10 NPK right??


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

yup yup, sure do. 

I wanted the best for my plants so i took a soil sample and sent it to University of Georgia (the big college i'm sure you know lol) to get a soil testing and for the best results for fertile soil and thriving plants for the soil in this location was the 10-10 and lime. I just put in black kow beacuse it has a lot of nitrogen.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

yeah i have hear of that school before yup yup and yeah kow dose have a lot of nitrogen in it so dose coffee grounds i use thats as kinda of a mulch so every time it rains or i water it washes nitrogen down into the soil


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

yeah, definately. Nitrogen is really good for the plants especially in their vegitative state. Coffee grounds do the trick too and like you said spreading it on top of the soil so the water will wash it down is really good for the plants. Keep up the great work bro your plants look great.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

yeah they do lol ill get some more pics if i can lol


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

Alright, i look forward to seeing them when you manage to get them. 

Best wishes

~Dewayne


----------



## Brouli (May 11, 2007)

the hotest thread of the week  belongs to KB  congrats man


----------



## yusukeshonen (May 11, 2007)

Those plants look really healthy.....i want to grow outdoors but i feel strange about doing it.....especially because i dont ever know when it is going to rain and i might over or under water or feed it......plus i think it might die outside even though the soil is real fertile.....any tips or words of encouragement?


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> the hotest thread of the week belongs to KB congrats man


lol thanks lol im going to get some more pics and to smoke a bowl right now so ill be back in a few and up date the grow peace


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

yusukeshonen said:
			
		

> Those plants look really healthy.....i want to grow outdoors but i feel strange about doing it.....especially because i dont ever know when it is going to rain and i might over or under water or feed it......plus i think it might die outside even though the soil is real fertile.....any tips or words of encouragement?


 
nah man the plant will get used to the usual cycle of rain i have watered my plants in over a month i let the rain do it well i watered them once lol nah man if you grow them right their thrive man just keep watchin my plants and yourll see!!!


----------



## the_riz (May 11, 2007)

*ill be watching the whole way its interesting, maybe in a few years when i thnk of retiring to a country setting it might be easier for me to give some outdoor cultivation a try    *


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

Look forward to seeing those pictures bro! i'll be waiting on them to be on forum!


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

yeah man well hears some pics of the biggest one brittany


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

Hears some pics of Lizzy


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

Hears some pics of Kayla lookin good


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2007)

Aww, looking good, and look at those cute lil piggies.  LOL


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

Great job kindbud, they're looking terrific. keep up the great work, i bet you'll have some great bud come harvest time! =)

Best wishes and i'll be keeping a look on your journal!


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Aww, looking good, and look at those cute lil piggies. LOL


 
lol im not takin pics of all of them to much work lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Great job kindbud, they're looking terrific. keep up the great work, i bet you'll have some great bud come harvest time! =)
> 
> Best wishes and i'll be keeping a look on your journal!


 
yeah their looking good cant wait to see what they are  i gave them girl names hopefully their all gurls if not im going to cut the males up and use them as compost lol


----------



## yusukeshonen (May 11, 2007)

aww man.....them buds are going to be huge when its all over with....especially on Brittany.


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

lol cut up the male and make hash with it =p that's what i think imma do.


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> lol cut up the male and make hash with it =p that's what i think imma do.


lol nah to much work i like bud better


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

yusukeshonen said:
			
		

> aww man.....them buds are going to be huge when its all over with....especially on Brittany.


 
yeah brittany is going to be the biggest i think lol


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

lol yeah, it is a lot of work to get hash lol, so compost it is i guess lol.


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

lol give back to my plants lol their get some thc compost lol


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 13, 2007)

hey KB hows it going bro? by the looks of everything alls good  wow cant beleave how much they have grown. well will see ya around bro peace


----------



## emptypackofcigs (May 13, 2007)

looks great! keep em going... wish i could out door grow... be awesome... having a huge forest somewhere oh so nice... anyways keep it up its looking great man


----------



## flipmode (May 14, 2007)

how old is your biggest one and how many times are u out there watering whats the longest ur plant went without watering  i may go outdoors to. i mean as big as yours got in ur not even in flowering your goin have a tree its goin be 3 times the size when flowering


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey KB hows it going bro? by the looks of everything alls good wow cant beleave how much they have grown. well will see ya around bro peace


 
its going great plants are fine and yeah im going to get some pic today or tommarow yeah me neather their getting big


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2007)

emptypackofcigs said:
			
		

> looks great! keep em going... wish i could out door grow... be awesome... having a huge forest somewhere oh so nice... anyways keep it up its looking great man


 
lol i got a little mini forest lol im all good with that lol land on a desert island with no lighter no bowl and its full of 10 foot marijuana plants lol i would start eating lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2007)

flipmode said:
			
		

> how old is your biggest one and how many times are u out there watering whats the longest ur plant went without watering i may go outdoors to. i mean as big as yours got in ur not even in flowering your goin have a tree its goin be 3 times the size when flowering


 
the biggest one is like a month and a half maybe a whole 2 months idk lol and i havent watered them in a bout a wekk the rain has been good raing about ever 2 3 days so im good their ill have to water in the simmer tho lol their be about 5-7 footers maybe a few get a little bigger yeah man grow some bud outside man!!!


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 14, 2007)

looking good KB, brittany is still giving you the most i see. hopefully shell be so kind come harvest.


----------



## lilbudd (May 14, 2007)

ur plants are amazing KB keep it up!!!


----------



## turtledro (May 14, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> the biggest one is like a month and a half maybe a whole 2 months idk lol and i havent watered them in a bout a wekk the rain has been good raing about ever 2 3 days so im good their ill have to water in the simmer tho lol their be about 5-7 footers maybe a few get a little bigger yeah man grow some bud outside man!!!



its almost been raining to much. but rain keeps clean water in my stream


----------



## hashpipe (May 17, 2007)

they look nice how old is the biggest one man?


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2007)

Lookin great man.


----------



## turtledro (May 18, 2007)

can we get some pics soon?
they all look great though.


----------



## allgrownup (May 19, 2007)

your holding out!


go get us some pics you no shoes wearing treehugger   :headbang:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 19, 2007)

ya where are the updated pics lol just messing with ya lol. hey the long weekend is close have he tent ready for ur back yard  might need to pick some branches off for marshmallows lol well i will be back soon and there better be some pics lmao JK peace bro


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 22, 2007)

hey KB whats up man wheres the up dates? ur slacking lmao hows it going bro hope alls well peace


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2007)

lol my bad guys sorry for not updating in so long lol they are getting really big tho lol ill try to get some pics next week monday ill get pics ok guys lol sorry i wasnt home all last week and i have been pretty busy this week with the how court thing and concerler thing and having to take a piss test in the middle of next month my sept grandma being in the hospital and my grandpa not doing so go etc well whats today thursday i might just get some pics tommarow when i get up cause im going to see my grandpa tommarow afternoon and wont be back till sunday night so yeah ill try to get some pics tommarow if its possable


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> your holding out!
> 
> 
> go get us some pics you no shoes wearing treehugger :headbang:


 
lol im a counrty boy i dont need no shoes to walk threw the woods lol and im far from a tree hugger lol i hunt fish cut down trees burn them etc lol and im not holding out just been busy lol ill try to get some pics tommarow if not tommarow then diffently on monday


----------



## the_riz (May 25, 2007)

*kindbud my friend i hope when you say cut down trees n burn them your talking about mary jane.. you know we need our bigger ones !   *


----------



## lilbudd (May 27, 2007)

KB! where the pictures at? I wanna see your babies.


----------



## turtledro (May 28, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> *kindbud my friend i hope when you say cut down trees n burn them your talking about mary jane.. you know we need our bigger ones !   *



lol, its true though.


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

my bad guys ill get them tommarow probly no promisses ive been busy lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

pic of me standin next to 2 of my plants


----------



## turtledro (May 29, 2007)

damn, they're big


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

hears the big one and im just a little concerned about the leaves??? should i trim them off???


----------



## DLtoker (May 29, 2007)

Watch for the finger prints man...

Not a good thing when problems start with the newer growth...  It could be something like iron or straight nute lockout.  Not really sure.  Save the leaves for now.  They are still working.

N could also be locking out P too???


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

hears some pics of lizzy


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Watch for the finger prints man...
> 
> Not a good thing when problems start with the newer growth... It could be something like iron or straight nute lockout. Not really sure. Save the leaves for now. They are still working.
> 
> N could also be locking out P too???


 
man i hope thats not it what is the finger prints???


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

hears one pic of one of them idk which one its kayla i think yeah it is


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Watch for the finger prints man...
> 
> Not a good thing when problems start with the newer growth... It could be something like iron or straight nute lockout. Not really sure. Save the leaves for now. They are still working.
> 
> N could also be locking out P too???


 
like maybe im using to high of a nitrogen fert??? cuz if so thats what it is these ferts i got now are really really high in n like 35-14-10 or something like that could that be it if so what could i do to stop it??


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

turtledro said:
			
		

> damn, they're big


nah not to big


----------



## DLtoker (May 29, 2007)

Any one looking at this site can see your prints and see who you are.

The nutes are strong, but if the pH is dialed in and you aren't over doing the nutes, then you shouldn't be having a problem.  When was the last time you flushed?


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

oh so should i deleat them pics???


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Any one looking at this site can see your prints and see who you are.
> 
> The nutes are strong, but if the pH is dialed in and you aren't over doing the nutes, then you shouldn't be having a problem. When was the last time you flushed?


 
and its been i while 3 weeks i think sence the last time i ferted them and i flushed them a while back should i flush???


----------



## Kindbud (May 30, 2007)

oh yeah i deleated the pic when my hand in it lol


----------



## makahabuds (May 30, 2007)

damn looks mean in the ground and all


----------



## DLtoker (May 30, 2007)

Wow!  You haven't given them any food in three weeks?  What is your soil mix like?


----------



## the_riz (May 30, 2007)

*Kinkdbud hows it goin man. Plants are looking awesome! lol, its not a case of "spot the plant" for passers by, now more like "holy crap look at that plant" :stoned:  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 30, 2007)

Whats up KB, your ladies loveing that Ol' Natrual Sun Rays. Cant wait till i see them get bigger then they are now. GoodLuck on ya grow man


----------



## Kindbud (May 30, 2007)

makahabuds said:
			
		

> damn looks mean in the ground and all


 
yeah they look the best in the ground not in no stupid pots lol 





			
				DLtoker said:
			
		

> Wow! You haven't given them any food in three weeks? What is your soil mix like?


 
lol im not that good at time it might have been 2 weeks lol idk should i give them some more food??? oh and its dry ferts thats why i dont give them alot 




			
				the_riz said:
			
		

> *Kinkdbud hows it goin man. Plants are looking awesome! lol, its not a case of "spot the plant" for passers by, now more like "holy crap look at that plant" :stoned: *


 
lol i hope their ant no passer bys lol just wait till they get bigger then me aka 2 feet over my head lol 





			
				BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Whats up KB, your ladies loveing that Ol' Natrual Sun Rays. Cant wait till i see them get bigger then they are now. GoodLuck on ya grow man


 
yeah they do love their homes and the good old sun yeah me to i cant wait to see them over my head again lol well ill updater later on this week peace guys


----------



## DLtoker (May 30, 2007)

IDK man.  I suppose I would flush the one with the leaf issues .  Then, two days after I would put a light dose of dry fert on.


----------



## Kindbud (May 30, 2007)

ight im going to walk out their and water all of them and flush the big one


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 30, 2007)

Damn KB those ladies are looking the bomb Damn bro u are doing a great job I'm liking the look of out side grow more and more keep up the great work will see ya around peace


----------



## yusukeshonen (May 30, 2007)

yeah....those are some sweet plants....the one with the funky leaves have too much fert probably.....just remember that if you growing in the woods that the soil is already full of nutrients from composting and decaying animals and leaves over the years. Can't wait to post some of my photos in my journal.

Peace.


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

thanks for the kind words sticky and yusuke yeah i love outdoor growing and you know ill keep up the good work lol and yeah it might me over fert idk im still not going to feed them for another week or 2 and see what happens


----------



## Nomad (May 31, 2007)

Have you had any bug problems where the leaves have massive chunks gone if so what have you done to combat them?


P.S. Your grow is beautiful, Mine is still in its infancy stages compared to yours right now, lol.


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

lol nah no bug probs if i do have any probs ill let yall know i really dont have muh bug problems well never really lol luck me knock on wood lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

picture time!!!!! huge update!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

hears some pics of kayla


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

hears a bunch of pic of brittany


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

hears some pics of lizzy


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

hears some pics of a plant with no name any idears for a name???


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

hears another one with out a name


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

another no namer


----------



## DLtoker (May 31, 2007)

All I know is I want to take lizzy home and marry 'er .


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

hears the two ones fro the beach that need names the first 2 pics is one of them the other 3 pics is the other one


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

hears some other plants pic 1 and 2 is one plant pic 3 and 4 is another plant


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> All I know is I want to take lizzy home and marry 'er .


 
lol NO!!! THEIR ALL MINE LOL lizzy is really short and bushy Brittany is tall and skinny lol and Kayla is kinda short and wide lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

LOL what do yall think guys that is all of my plants yup yup thier is 10 of them and thats all i want


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

oh and im looking for names for the 7 unnamed plant any reconmendations welcome!!!


----------



## Burner420 (May 31, 2007)

awsome bro lookin great !!!!!!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 31, 2007)

YEA KB they komeing along nicely, how many u got goin??? well it dont matter cause when it time youll have more then enough to hold u over.. GL homie..I'll be smokeing for ya


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 31, 2007)

looking nice KB, cheers for lookin in on me. have you got a book of girls names handy lol. maybe beatrice or winafred something sh*t but female lol. 

how tall is brittany, she looks skinny (sativa?) lizzy and kayla doin ok to. i think youll forget 10 names especially when ya stoned. youll be putting pictures of lizzy up and calling her brittany lol.

keep up the good work my friend


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

their is 10 i think and yeah that will hold me over pretty nice lets do some math 10 plants making the minimum of 3 oz thats 3x10=30 30/16= about 2 lb 30oz smokeing a half to a oz a week thats any wear from 30-60 weeks = 8 months to a year and 3 months but idk im going to be giving some to my bros and my buddys all i really want is about a lb but hey idc lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> looking nice KB, cheers for lookin in on me. have you got a book of girls names handy lol. maybe beatrice or winafred something sh*t but female lol.
> 
> how tall is brittany, she looks skinny (sativa?) lizzy and kayla doin ok to. i think youll forget 10 names especially when ya stoned. youll be putting pictures of lizzy up and calling her brittany lol.
> 
> keep up the good work my friend



brittany is about up to my neck about now few more inches and she will be over my head lol shes getting big and idk what strains or kinds they are and i can remember 10 names lol ill put lables on them lol and no cuz lizzy looks different from brittany lol i can remember which is which lol


----------



## Rocker420 (May 31, 2007)

Lookin reall good man,keep up the good work and watch out for animals man. One main prob i had when i grew outdoors was bugs and deer, fuckin hate deer so much! But your babies look good,.


----------



## the_riz (May 31, 2007)

*:stoned: Awesome.. simply awesome grow lol

I really dont know what to say with regards to naming them.. it really has to be a personal thing, or no name at all!..

lookin forward to seeing them when there above your head.. grow em tall and bushy my friend!   *


----------



## Nomad (May 31, 2007)

I say the first set of unnamed should be Beth and the 2nd set should be Jane


These plants are soooo beautiful.


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

Rocker420 said:
			
		

> Lookin reall good man,keep up the good work and watch out for animals man. One main prob i had when i grew outdoors was bugs and deer, fuckin hate deer so much! But your babies look good,.


 
thanks for hte kind words rocker yeah i got a food plot for the deer about 25 to 50 yards away so they would rather go eat the clovers and weat and soy beans then my plants lol their not babys their women lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> *:stoned: Awesome.. simply awesome grow lol*
> 
> *I really dont know what to say with regards to naming them.. it really has to be a personal thing, or no name at all!..*
> 
> *lookin forward to seeing them when there above your head.. grow em tall and bushy my friend! *


thanks for the kind words too man lol yeah im going to come up with some names pretty soon lol i will and you will see them when they get over my head ill give brittany another 2 weeks and she will be over my head


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

Nomad said:
			
		

> I say the first set of unnamed should be Beth and the 2nd set should be Jane
> 
> 
> These plants are soooo beautiful.


 
lol thanks man yes they are beautiful!!! and i will take them names to!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

The Names Are In!!!


----------



## the_riz (Jun 1, 2007)

*You growing any known sativa? Jane looks like she could be..  *


----------



## Nomad (Jun 1, 2007)

They are looking good man, how much full sun do they get in a day?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 1, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> *You growing any known sativa? Jane looks like she could be.. *


 
nope nope their all just bagseed of the bud i get i know one of them was that mixed plant that my bro and me came up with but i cant remember which one lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 1, 2007)

Nomad said:
			
		

> They are looking good man, how much full sun do they get in a day?


Why??? I really dont know ive never sat back their all day lol i say atleast 7 or 8


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh and isnt the difference between the sativa and indicas the leaves and how tall the plants get and how bushy they are if so i could probly tell what all of them all meaning sativa or indica


----------



## the_riz (Jun 1, 2007)

*yeah, sativa leaves are a lot thinner and indica leaves are fat.. Sativas also do grow bigger than indica strains, i think there dominantly outdoor plants although you can grow them inside. 

so yeah, lookin at your pics id say jane is sativa or at least sativa indica mix.. either way its gonna be good bud... mmmm sativa's make my mouth water lol  *


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 1, 2007)

yup yup thats what i thought


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 1, 2007)

wow....i love seeing outdoor nature grows.  awesome man.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 1, 2007)

Paige!!!  Now that brings back some memories.  Hahaha.  That plant is going to turn out to be a mean female or it definitely isn't a Paige.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 1, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> Why??? I really dont know ive never sat back their all day lol i say atleast 7 or 8



I was just wondering because they seem to get a lot more sun than mine do in the woods, mine get about 5 hours maximum, and the rest is filtered light. They are growing really fast so they must be getting a lot.


Yeah you can get some monsteres with sativa plants. I had a friend that had one get about 7 feet tall once. Most of the time I like the sativa high better unless I am just really wanting to be lazy. I'll grow any of em tho I dont care lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 2, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> wow....i love seeing outdoor nature grows. awesome man.


thanks man yeah i love growing outside back in my woods so the plants can be wear they belong back in the woods ******* up the suns rays lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 2, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Paige!!! Now that brings back some memories. Hahaha. That plant is going to turn out to be a mean female or it definitely isn't a Paige.


 
lol i hope so lol what kind of memories??? lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 2, 2007)

Nomad said:
			
		

> I was just wondering because they seem to get a lot more sun than mine do in the woods, mine get about 5 hours maximum, and the rest is filtered light. They are growing really fast so they must be getting a lot.
> 
> 
> Yeah you can get some monsteres with sativa plants. I had a friend that had one get about 7 feet tall once. Most of the time I like the sativa high better unless I am just really wanting to be lazy. I'll grow any of em tho I dont care lol


 
lol ill grow any of them to as long as its a marijuana plant lol and idk they probly get alot of sun light im just no siting back their all day to see how much lol


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh yes! I love to see a fellow outdoor grow. Take all your HPS you want, you cant beat the sun!!  They are looking mighty good my friend.


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Jun 2, 2007)

what is that a 256? 302? in that mustang? sick man... i have a 68 camaro almost done with restoration... its got a 350 with a cool air intake 396 racing cam turbo500 tranny with 393 gears in the rear... my brother said i should put a ford 9inch rear end but i like the 393's anyways your grow is going great... good luck with the harvest... any sexes yet?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 2, 2007)

KB, i give u till July or early augest and i think thoses ladies will be some jolly green giants. Keep um looking good


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 3, 2007)

emptypackofcigs said:
			
		

> what is that a 256? 302? in that mustang? sick man... i have a 68 camaro almost done with restoration... its got a 350 with a cool air intake 396 racing cam turbo500 tranny with 393 gears in the rear... my brother said i should put a ford 9inch rear end but i like the 393's anyways your grow is going great... good luck with the harvest... any sexes yet?


 
302 small block stroked and bored out makes a **** load of torque jumps the back tires off the ground and no sexs yet HOPEFULLY SOON!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 3, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> KB, i give u till July or early augest and i think thoses ladies will be some jolly green giants. Keep um looking good


 
lol yeah o dont think their get as big as im hoping lol i hope they dont have some 15 footers GET THE CHAIN SAW LMAO


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 3, 2007)

TEMBER!!!!!!! ok lumber jack lol. jus think if it did get that big, and its a female. That would be tight. jus start topping near 8 feet. lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 3, 2007)

how would i do that get a ladder LMAO


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 4, 2007)

haha.....this got me thinking, it would be sweet if there could be like actual trees of weed......lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 4, 2007)

lol yeah that would be cool if they grew year round


----------



## crunched (Jun 4, 2007)

3 oz per plant?????
Why waste u'r time?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 4, 2007)

crunched said:
			
		

> 3 oz per plant?????
> Why waste u'r time?



I don't see what your talking about. But, 3 oz dried per plant is pretty acceptable. How much would make it worthwhile?


----------



## the_riz (Jun 5, 2007)

*3oz per plant is great indoor, im not sure about outdoor but im sure outdoor is bigger and better lol... stil 3oz is rockin :headbang:  *


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

nope nope talking about atleast 3 ozs per plant not only 3 oz i will have some that have 6 5 7 all differents amounts lol


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 6, 2007)

NICE! I am late to this show but better late than never!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

yes sir lol im going to be updating pretty soon probly tommarow or the next day be looking for it guys


----------



## halftoke (Jun 6, 2007)

that is gonna be one sick nice harvest. i can feel a vacation in KB's neck of the country comin on around sept or oct....i'll even bring some swamp weed with me (lol)


----------



## yusukeshonen (Jun 6, 2007)

yea...6oz per plant is probably a minimum for a sativa...at the rate they are growing youll probably get 10oz out of all the big ones so far.....if it was a hybrid like skunk no.1 or big bud you would see anywhere from 14 to 16 oz.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

we will see thats all i can say


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2007)

Where's those bday suit pics you said you were gonna post?   Haha.

J/.K


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

LMAO Id get banned maybe ill put one or two up one night at like 2:00 am for you lol nah lol maybe idk yet lol


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jun 6, 2007)

F   U   , your plants , and the BEATLES !!!!!


hahahahahahaha !!!!!!!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 6, 2007)

Can't wait to see the update bro.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2007)

kb just make sure the leaves are placed in strategic places  LOLOL


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 6, 2007)

dude chrissy looks like 2 of mine lolz did you clone mine


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

im going to go get pic in the mornin when i get up


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> kb just make sure the leaves are placed in strategic places LOLOL


 
lmao maybe


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2007)

hears some pics of kayla


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2007)

hears some pics of brittany


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2007)

hears some pics of lizzy think shes startin to flower idk tryed to get a close up didnt work to well on my old camrea


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2007)

oh yeah them pics are a few days old like i took them on friday ill get some more pics in a few days


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2007)

Coming right along KB.  Lookin good.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2007)

yup yup they are looking good


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 11, 2007)

Looking good as usual, man.


----------



## yusukeshonen (Jun 11, 2007)

looking real good....i dont think it the right time of year for them to flower yet...i might be wrong cause im an amatuer grower.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 11, 2007)

They might be trying to flower if you started them inside, but I don't think you did. Who knows? I've seen stranger things happen.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah for real idk she looks like she is but idk and yeah i think i started her inside but only for like a week idk we will see as time passes


----------



## Burner420 (Jun 11, 2007)

lookin good bro !!!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 12, 2007)

SWEET! Looking Good! Just curious, how is "Emily" doing? Not that I am showing any favorites? lol!


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome man!!!  They are loving everything you are throwing at them.  I'm glad you didn't get rid of them so keep it going!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 12, 2007)

lookin great man.


----------



## lilbudd (Jun 12, 2007)

heyy KB ,,, Imagine was written and performed only by John Lennon, not the whole beatles group. Just to let u no. its a GREAT song. Niceee plants by the way.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 12, 2007)

john lennon was in the beatles dude


----------



## Brouli (Jun 12, 2007)

they are lookin awesome man congratulations !!!    i was gone for a while  but im back , once again they look awesome 


P.S  how are you brother ?


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 12, 2007)

Your grow is lookin great KB....  can't wait to see those pretty white hairs......




oh....and Lennon was a solo artists as well as Lennon/Yoko as well as the beatles.............and Lennon was always my fav. beatle

All we are sayyyyyyyyyyyy      in...............


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

oh lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> they are lookin awesome man congratulations !!! i was gone for a while but im back , once again they look awesome
> 
> 
> P.S how are you brother ?


 
im doing fine why wear you gone???


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

rollingstoned77 said:
			
		

> F U , your plants , and the BEATLES !!!!!
> 
> 
> hahahahahahaha !!!!!!!


 
your not welcome to look at my grow journal so get off of my *** journal and dont look at it


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

oh yeah just to give yall a little update we had some weird weather!!!!!!!! yesterday aka HAIL about the size of hhhhhuuuuummmm about half the size of marbles i checked on my plants after words had a few leaves fall off a few of them and on fell over so i put it back up right am going to get pics right now so ill be back in a few with pics


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

UPDATE TIME 25 pics


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

Hears a solo pic of Jane


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

hears Beth the one that got messed up by the hail  stood her up right with a stick


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

Hears some pics of kayla she fought the storm and is fine!!! toke a pic of the secondary growth


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

Hears some pics of big brittany


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

Hears some pics of lizzy the one i think is budding tryed to get a close up i need to get my bros camrea tho


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

hears brooke and something is eating her idk what tho


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

Hears some pics of ally shes getting big!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

hears some pics of Chrissy


----------



## yusukeshonen (Jun 13, 2007)

really nice grow.....your plants have longer stems and less leaves than mine....its probably because they are in the woods instead out in the open where they can receive the most sunlight.....as for the plant thats getting eaten, its probably caterpillars, I would use sevin dust or whatever they call it.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 13, 2007)

:holysheep: Dude, I am so jealous of your crop.  Everything is looking great and it's right in your back yard almost.  Awesome hook-up!!!:lama: 

(I love the new smiles BTW. Haha)


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

hears some pics of Emily


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

hears some pics of Paige


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

yusukeshonen said:
			
		

> really nice grow.....your plants have longer stems and less leaves than mine....its probably because they are in the woods instead out in the open where they can receive the most sunlight.....as for the plant thats getting eaten, its probably caterpillars, I would use sevin dust or whatever they call it.


 
thanks man yeah idk im really not that conserned about it a few of the big ones had bug probs to and their fine now not a big fan of pesticides


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> :holysheep: Dude, I am so jealous of your crop. Everything is looking great and it's right in your back yard almost. Awesome hook-up!!!:lama:
> 
> (I love the new smiles BTW. Haha)


 
lol thanks man and yeah the smilies are alsome lol and why are you jealous you got your own grow man lol and yeah its a very very short walk i mean 75 to 100 yards off my back yard lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

what dose everyone think


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

tryed something didnt work :lama:  :holysheep:


----------



## MJ20 (Jun 13, 2007)

Slowly but surely KB.The new smilies are unique.lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

lol their growing fast to me lol and yeah the new smilies are cool


----------



## jazmin (Jun 13, 2007)

can i come visit your lil spot, it's pretty there, i would still so toke a blunt up with you by that tree


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

hahahhahaha just wait till all of the start budding lol


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's a lot of bud... or soon to be.

looks great KB.. keep it up

-blindmel0n3


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks blind


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 13, 2007)

hey man i love how youve named ya girls might give me some ideas for names of my girl twin when shes born n september good stuff ,plants r looking great man


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks mann im just sittin hear drunk really drunk lol


----------



## jazmin (Jun 14, 2007)

so you just sittin here drunk uh... whatcha be doin... just sittin there browsin... cos i'm sittin here bout to smoke this jay doin nuttin... so what up?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2007)

ahhhahaha man i dont even remember typing that or what happened last night


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 15, 2007)

What up! Lookin good!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 15, 2007)

Whats up KB, been a min sence ive been on here, i see the ladies are getting big there!!! are u gon top any of them??? cant wait to see them bud up and get chunkey


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope none of them are getting toped al' natural lol


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 15, 2007)

:holysheep: hey bro just wanted to drop in and say that the ladies are looking sweet:shocked:  hope u pass ur test bro good luck peace


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 15, 2007)

Kindbud, How tall will those plants finish being they are outdoors? 

Looking good as always!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2007)

Depends viracocha and thanks sticky budz they are looking good


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry i got banned guys guess you will never get to see the harvest of my crop peace


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 20, 2007)

sorry to hear that KB, your babies are looking good too.


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (Jun 20, 2007)

go to this site if you want to watch my grow www.homegrownbud.com


----------



## Mutt (Jun 20, 2007)

Good luck and happy growing KB. Take care and farewell. I'll close the thread for you.


----------

